# Weight watchers, pumpkin soup?



## tilly-maggie

I have 2 pumpkins here from last night and i dont know what to do with them lol, anyone know any point free recipes on i can do with it, soup etc? :wacko:


----------



## MrsRH

chop one onion, fry in fry lite or oil from allowance
chop the pumpkin, add to pan

add 1 stock cube (450ml)

simmer till pumkpin soft

blitz
add salt & pepper

hey presto
VERY healthy WW soup

add some low fat creme fraiche for a bit of luxery

xxx


----------



## suzan

https://www.skinnytaste.com/2008/10/butternut-squash-soup-with-sage-1-ww-pt.html

What about pumpkin butter and store it in a jar? delicious
https://www.skinnytaste.com/2010/10/pumpkin-butter.html


----------



## MummyToAmberx

dont think mine free but it was nice

roast pumpkin, onion & carrots 40mins
boil 1 potato in 3 cubes chicken stock, blend the roasted things, then put in stock & blend 

i enjoyed it, not put weight on :)


----------

